# S10 bagged on 24s



## GoingCustom.com

New to the forum :biggrin: Found out about the site from Street Fame and thought I'd post my current project. 2003 S10 laying frame on 24's (Giovanni 255/30/24 front and 285/30/24 rear). custom back half with with three link, frame is the air tank, dual 480's, 1/2" copper hard lines, 20 gallon aluminum fuel cell. Tubular upper and lowers, re-7's all four corners. 2 - 13.5" w7's with 2 1000x1 mono JL amps. Factory 4 cylinder for now, but eventually will have a super charged/turbo chevy small block. 

Not sure how to imbed videos on this forum, but here's a fairly recent video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4UEO8ozjZM

Onto the pics...































































Most current pics


----------



## Mark

love the projected tail gate.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Is that gonna be the paint scheme? Half & half? Pretty cool if so.


----------



## $ 68 $

x2


----------



## baggedout81

Shit looks sick mang :thumbsup: 

Just need a couple traps


----------



## Simplicity

Looks good! Welcome to the site.


----------



## nyccustomizer

Lookin good. Keep us updated.


----------



## tko_818

I hate mini trucks... but this aint the average mini truck! :cheesy: Thats going to look sickkkly when it's finished, it's off to a great start. welcome to the site homie. keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

i kept up with this build on S10forum.com badd ass truck :thumbsup: you actauly inspired me to bag my truck on 24s :nicoderm:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

First welcome to Layitlow and you got a nice truck bro I wish I could do that to my truck keep up the good work


----------



## BGGD_GMC

let me post this up for him


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jan 8 2010, 10:25 PM~16231733
> *let me post this up for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL yes now that's how ou get down bro :biggrin:


----------



## artsar

planning to body drop it? I know theres been ones bd'ed with 24s in the back, but not upfront (atleast not to my knowledge).

The rendering looks like its bd'ed, either way sick build, post more progress pics. I'd love to see how this thing ends up.


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Thanks for the comments and Juan 559 for posting the video for me! Have been working on it off and on for a year now, but it's been a big push the last month or so to get it done for a local show at the end of the month and then Bring The Noize in Phoenix in February. This is my first time building something like this, I've done a couple lifted trucks, but nothing quite as extensive as what I'm doin to the s10 (first time bagging anything). I don't plan on body dropping it, I'd rather run a 26" wheel. The suspension is set up to handle a 26 and the firewall is tubbed for either a bodydrop or a 26. I plan on finishing the truck in the direction it's going (fairly close to the rendering) and then next year building a tube frame (bought a bender a few months ago). So who knows once it gets to that point? I have a '67 Mercedes Benz that is getting cut up as soon as the s10 is rolling under it's own power, so I want to finish the s10 so I can at least enjoy it for a little while before it gets torn apart again.

Future plans:
- Full sheet metal interior except for cushions on seats
- includes headliner/floor/door panels/one off dash
- 2 more w7's and amps
- 400-500 hp small block
- Build new firewall (currently just tubbed and misc. holes filled)
- Vintage Air AC/Heating unit
- Tube frame

WARNING - A lot of pictures!!

Two previous projects (dually wasn't bagged, just a static 5/7)









Make a lot of my own parts









Some progress pics (not necessarily in order)



















I originally did a full sheet metal bed, but after building my frame I had several people tell me I should show it off so I cut out the floor. Currently working on the resdesign :loco:


























































































Wiring harness now goes up through the fire wall on the passenger side into where the windshield wipers/wiper motor use to be









Running a hydroboost out of a Hummer H2, ABS is gone









Even running shocks up front 









And last but not least a couple pics of the Mercedes


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Edit: ^---- obviously last pic wasnt of the Benz, lol... Here is what I meant to post.


----------



## QBKS

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jan 9 2010, 12:25 AM~16231733
> *let me post this up for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: 

wow this truck is gonna be mean when it's done. keep us posted.


----------



## KingsWood

i hate that loud ass shit....but good lookin work homie!


----------



## slangin cardboard

Nice work keep it going. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

I see you got the plasmacam. Those things are nice. Good work.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 9 2010, 03:29 PM~16237779
> * i hate that loud ass shit....but good lookin work homie!
> *


Dont listen to it then. Nobody cares.


----------



## getto

wow looks sic man.....good to see more minis here, we get alot of flak on this forum, esp. me cause i run juice, but alot of people still show respect where its due, what severed chapter are you in?


----------



## mscott1979

whoa nilly, me likes


----------



## SuicidedRegal

What is street fame? Do you have a link or site?


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Thanks for all the comments everyone  I will have some more pics to post shortly, have been workin on some projects for other people:

small <st>'s are 10x30", Killin it logos are 10" x 20" I believe and the big <st> was cut out of a 4x8 sheet (8' long and whatever it came out to proportional height wise)











> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 11 2010, 11:03 PM~16262602
> *What is street fame? Do you have a link or site?
> *


It's a companyt here in Albuquerque that does Hydraulics/low rides/paint/etc... They have a website, but I don't think it's up at the moment.


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Grrrrr... apparently I'm not allowed to edit posts yet  killin it logos are 16x40. And I'll have more pics of the s10 to post shortly


----------



## [email protected] Lift

Looking great keep us posted!


----------



## GoingCustom.com

I'll some better pics with my regular camera during tomorrow's progress, but here is what I got done before I went to work tonight.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 17 2010, 12:00 AM~16314426
> *I'll some better pics with my regular camera during tomorrow's progress, but here is what I got done before I went to work tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :biggrin: Are you doing all the work yourself?


----------



## GoingCustom.com

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 17 2010, 09:32 AM~16315725
> *Nice :biggrin:  Are you doing all the work yourself?
> *


Yep, in my garage :biggrin: I did the metal work on the back of the bed (cali combo/chevy insert/etc), but a buddy of mine has done the rest of the body work and will be painting it for me.


----------



## SLAMNFX

rendering is bitchin... i'd luv to airbrush that shit for ya!


----------



## GoingCustom.com

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 17 2010, 10:04 PM~16321973
> *rendering is bitchin... i'd luv to airbrush that shit for ya!
> *


Thanks :biggrin: Checked out your website and we may have to talk some business! I haven't found anyone in New Mexico yet that does true flames so I was planning on having to go out of state anyhow. I have your site bookmarked for when it's time for flames!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jan 17 2010, 10:04 PM~16321973
> *rendering is bitchin... i'd luv to airbrush that shit for ya!
> *



^^^^^^^ YEAH ID GO WITH THIS GUY TOO.. HE DOES GOOD ASS WORK..SEEN SOME IN PERSON WHEN I WENT TO HIS HOUSE THIS LAST SUMMER.. TTT


----------



## SLAMNFX

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 18 2010, 09:32 AM~16325334
> *^^^^^^^ YEAH ID GO WITH THIS GUY TOO.. HE DOES GOOD ASS WORK..SEEN SOME IN PERSON WHEN I WENT TO HIS HOUSE THIS LAST SUMMER.. TTT
> *



Thanks Riverside... hows it hangin homie... hope all is well...

custom... you got a pm


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Progress  Factory tires look tiny lol


----------



## AndrewH

24's... do you honestly think they look better than a set of 18s or 20s would?


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 06:59 AM~16336867
> *24's... do you honestly think they look better than a set of 18s or 20s would?
> *


Hell yeah they do plus a little bragging rights dont hurt either :biggrin:


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Onto the updates. Still need to do the transition where the floor meets the tire, but aside from that really happy with how things are going! That is Derrick saying hi in the picture, lol.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 07:59 AM~16336867
> *24's... do you honestly think they look better than a set of 18s or 20s would?
> *


anything below 24s are ghey


----------



## GoingCustom.com

For those who don't like the 24's, it has more to do with the amount of work it takes to fit them then it does just have a big set of wheels... anyone can bolt on a big set of wheels, but lets see them do the work to make them tuck. Bolting on a smaller wheel and laying frame is too easy and not to mention been done a thousand times over

Couple updates...




























Testing sides before I weld everything in









Doing the phantom grille for sure, but this may come at some point to match the "old school" stuff in the rear









Changed up the <st> logo a little bit, solid diamond


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 21 2010, 11:25 PM~16372263
> *For those who don't like the 24's, it has more to do with the amount of work it takes to fit them then it does just have a big set of wheels... anyone can bolt on a big set of wheels, but lets see them do the work to make them tuck. Bolting on a smaller wheel and laying frame is too easy and not to mention been done a thousand times over
> 
> Couple updates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing sides before I weld everything in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the phantom grille for sure, but this may come at some point to match the "old school" stuff in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed up the <st> logo a little bit, solid diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


True dat on tuckin 4's. That beds gonna look bad ass when all done. How much longer til the beds completed?


----------



## GoingCustom.com

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 22 2010, 10:19 AM~16375204
> *True dat on tuckin 4's. That beds gonna look bad ass when all done. How much longer til the beds completed?
> *


Tomorrow for the show next weekend, completely done (sheet metal underneath) for Bring the Noize in Phoenix end of February.

Made some progress on the bed, all the corners are in, seam along the top, some of the seams are welded and ground down inside the bed, but still a lot of welding to do and of course I only have 200 psi left in my bottle Derrick is bringing his welder/bottle over tomorrow (saturday afternoon) since the welding shops aren't open on the weekends here. 

Needed to replace the door pin bushings since the door was saging and while the door was apart Derrick had a good idea on modding the door. So we cut a couple things here, welded a couple things there and voila:

Almost a full 90 degrees









Also needed to finish a couple things with the clutch and brake pedal. Was having issues with how I had the clutch and when I set it up originally the tire cleared the resevoir by about a 1/4" but I failed to remember the triangle plate on the transmission crossmember was keeping me from laying full frame on the passenger side. So when I did the crossmember mod the other day, the tire was pushing on the resevoir so it need to be moved either way. Have some pics up soon of the setup, but it faces backwards now and is completely under the dash.


----------



## GoingCustom.com

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ABVEITtmy_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ABVEITtmy_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GoingCustom.com

I fail at embedding videos on here  here's the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABVEITtmy_8


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 25 2010, 09:35 AM~16403959
> *I fail at embedding videos on here  here's the link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABVEITtmy_8
> *


----------



## BGGD_GMC

heres my ?'s

what size valves are you running and are you running drop spindles?


----------



## foey

back wheels/tires


----------



## artsar

thats pretty sick. This thing is going to be bad ass when finished


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 25 2010, 11:34 AM~16403943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ABVEITtmy_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ABVEITtmy_8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


LOOKS SICK :thumbsup: 

You from the midwest then??


----------



## GoingCustom.com

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Jan 26 2010, 01:17 AM~16413588
> *heres my ?'s
> 
> what size valves are you running and are you running drop spindles?
> *


1/2" lines with 1/2" valves. And yes, I'm running 2" drop spindles.



> _Originally posted by foey+Jan 26 2010, 01:18 AM~16413591-->
> 
> 
> 
> back wheels/tires
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refering to how it looks like they are touching the bed? It's just the camera angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:20 AM~16414709
> *thats pretty sick. This thing is going to be bad ass when finished
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan  lol and thanks for the comment!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Jan 26 2010, 08:54 AM~16414968
> *LOOKS SICK :thumbsup:
> 
> You from the midwest then??
> *


Thank you! Nope, I'm in the South West. Albuquerqe, New Mexico

Today's updates:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Thats cool on the tailgate. Is that from a 72 C-10?


----------



## GoingCustom.com

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 27 2010, 10:57 AM~16428415
> *Thats cool on the tailgate. Is that from a 72 C-10?
> *


'65


----------



## vengence

nice,very good work


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

Looks sick... mad props... Keep up the good work.










-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## slangin cardboard

Yeah that bed is soooo cool first one iv ever seen.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Jan 27 2010, 03:25 PM~16430957
> *'65
> *


Damn. Taking it way back.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

LOOKS COOL...


----------



## pssst

pretty nice tubbing job 
do you have anymore pics of the engine bay


----------



## RUB A DUB

dont wanna whore your thread but heres mine . waiting for pssst to tub that front. bed is f_n sick


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Holy shit man that bed looks insane! You did an amazing job!


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Thanks for all the comments  Truck will be at Bring the Noize in Phoenix towards the end of the month if anyone plans on going?



> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Feb 1 2010, 09:13 PM~16483231
> *dont wanna whore your thread but heres mine . waiting for pssst to tub that front. bed is f_n sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet! Any more pics?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

IM HOPING TO GET THE MAZDA OUT THERE TO PHOENIX


----------



## CAMDIDDY

when is bring the noize? i might roll out.


----------



## RUB A DUB

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Feb 2 2010, 03:24 AM~16486172
> *Thanks for all the comments  Truck will be at Bring the Noize in Phoenix towards the end of the month if anyone plans on going?
> Sweet! Any more pics?
> *


NAW THATS THE ONLY RECENT . WE GETTIN READY FOR TEXMEX DOWN HERE


----------



## GoingCustom.com

New Mexico Severed Ties chapter is rolling down Saturday the 20th of February and the show is the 21st


----------



## GoingCustom.com

small update


----------



## GoingCustom.com

woohoo, Toni brought the laptop and we have internet in the hotel room  Here's a few pics on the trip out to Phoenix.



First three are from everyone meeting up to leave Albuquerque. Josh sold his 22's and in the mean time running some rockstars


































This count as a rolling shot? lol












I am going to have A LOT of rust to clean up in the morning due to how much snow we encountered in Flagstaff and it was raining pretty heavily in Phoenix  Brought a cover with me, but it just has draw strings on the bottom so it wouldn't have stayed on at 80mph. Pic is view from hotel room.


----------



## spider97

welcome to the site <st> always putting it down. my buddy belongs to the indy chapter :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX

truck looked pimp! Show was a blast


----------



## tre5peter

the dually took the parking lot pimpin trophy


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Fuckin badass s10


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Feb 21 2010, 12:59 AM~16675017
> *woohoo, Toni brought the laptop and we have internet in the hotel room  Here's a few pics on the trip out to Phoenix.
> First three are from everyone meeting up to leave Albuquerque. Josh sold his 22's and in the mean time running some rockstars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This count as a rolling shot? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have A LOT of rust to clean up in the morning due to how much snow we encountered in Flagstaff and it was raining pretty heavily in Phoenix  Brought a cover with me, but it just has draw strings on the bottom so it wouldn't have stayed on at 80mph. Pic is view from hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a bad mofo Dime you got there man.... The dually is tight too.

So I noticed that for this show you switched the chrome wheels to your passenger side to match your rendering..Correct?

 
:thumbsup: 

Ps. is that a superlift triangulated 4link?


----------



## All Out Customs

SICK WORK BRO.....WELCOME TO DA FORUMS.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET

Truck looked awesome! Thanks for coming out to the show.


----------



## GoingCustom.com

Thanks for all the comments everyone!

Baggd - Black went on driver's side because that's how I want them once the truck is done. While the truck is being worked on, I didn't really give it thought when putting the wheels one as far as which side was on which. Suspension was originally a reverse four link that I modified to be a forward triangulated 4 link.



























































































Photo shoot for Street Trucks Magazine under construcion layout 









Caught in a snow storm coming through Flagstaff


----------



## BAGGD

> _Originally posted by GoingCustom.com_@Mar 2 2010, 06:52 PM~16774697
> *Thanks for all the comments everyone!
> 
> Baggd - Black went on driver's side because that's how I want them once the truck is done. While the truck is being worked on, I didn't really give it thought when putting the wheels one as far as which side was on which. Suspension was originally a reverse four link that I modified to be a forward triangulated 4 link.
> 
> *


Cool, that thing gets a massive lift!!!


----------



## B22Below

Nice S10, I like the rendering


----------



## Johnny562

Nice work bro!!! I had an '02 S-10 Stepside but had to sell it... I miss the shit out of it.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 4 2010, 11:18 AM~16794949
> *Nice work bro!!! I had an '02 S-10 Stepside but had to sell it... I miss the shit out of it.
> *


 those are hella hard to come by now a days. I really want one of those too, going simple on my Blazer and praying I can find one.


----------



## bigbelly

s-10 with an old school tailgate :thumbsup:


----------



## LAID TL

any updates ???? lookin awesome ......


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jul 1 2010, 10:51 AM~17935757
> *any updates ???? lookin awesome ......
> *


x2!!


----------



## goinlow

bad ass build bro! that dually is bad ass too !


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 20 2010, 09:53 AM~16350662
> *anything below 24s are ghey
> *


anything over 14's is gay >=[


----------



## 16474

Nice metal work.. Bed looks sick
I'm not trying to be negative but feel the frenched plate ruins the cool factor of the rear....it breaks the flow of the lines and that clean booty.. :cheesy: 

Looks like you have some really good sheetmetal skills :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713

any up dates on it


----------



## STREET CUSTOMS

does anybod know if i can get 24s on my gbody cutlass with bags


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by STREET CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2011, 07:14 PM~19771005
> *does anybod know if i can get 24s on my gbody cutlass with bags
> *



I'm doing a caprice right now... You can put 24"s on yours and have it slammed out hard. It requires a buch of work but it's possible


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by LAID TL_@Jul 1 2010, 10:51 AM~17935757
> *any updates ???? lookin awesome ......
> *


 :wave: WAT UP , ARE YOU IN AZ ???


----------



## STREET CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Feb 4 2011, 01:22 PM~19787276
> *I'm doing a caprice right now... You can put 24"s on yours and have it slammed out hard. It requires a buch of work but it's possible
> *


you got any pics what bags do you recommend


----------

